# Post Denver



## jpranch (Sep 20, 2010)

Been a week. I do not know how the rest are thinking about the past week but I would like to know. Please, please send me a private mesage with your contact information as this seems too much for the cow to appomplish in a week. Would like to have some sort of off line dicussion between those that were in Denver. Not that we have anything to hide but (or is that Butt?) I'm feeling a little burned.

Post Script: "Fool me once shame on you. Fool me twice shame on me".


----------



## vegas paul (Sep 21, 2010)

I'm still waiting for my travel reimbursement!


----------



## Enginerd (Sep 21, 2010)

Also waiting.  I had 2 separate reibbursements, one for personal expenses and one for airfare (that my company purchased for me).  The later got bounced back because of their lack of network.  I am wondering if anyone's went through.


----------



## Mule (Sep 21, 2010)

I just mailed mine in last Friday.


----------



## Code Neophyte (Sep 21, 2010)

I have no confirmation that mine were received.  I emailed them earlier last week, then after seeing the website message later (email never did 'bounce back'), I thought I should fax it.  No idea if anyone actually received anything.


----------



## V767 (Sep 21, 2010)

Should be within the week or early into next week.

Thanks for your participation once again and your patience.

V767


----------



## jpranch (Sep 21, 2010)

Ok, I stired the pot a might last night. It's a gift. Talked to Kyle with the icc just a few miniutes ago. Stay tuned to this station. More to come. For those who attended Denver we should have some type of follow-up from the icc this week as to our next step, etc...

On a different note, I think it took real guts for Kyle to post. Speaks well for him. And we also have a new member! V767.


----------



## fatboy (Sep 21, 2010)

JP, are you still collecting contact info? Just clarifying, I know you have mine, but in case you are, so others know.

I also have been pleased with V767's appearance and posts.


----------



## jpranch (Sep 21, 2010)

Ya know it really would not hurt anything to put it together just in case?


----------



## peach (Sep 21, 2010)

I think you have mine, too JP..   as far as the ICC website goes, sometimes s*** just happens and something gets corrupted.  Since our inspection website is live, our webmaster will only make changes at night... and she always warns me that sometimes fixing one bug breaks something else.  Working on a live site (according to her and my beloved spouse) can cause problems.  I don't feel burned.... yet.


----------



## jpranch (Sep 21, 2010)

Well... we shall see. Better hear at least a little something by the end of this week. We shall see...

Don't know at least at this point how many of the Denver group will be in Charlotte but it would be nice to know. As discussed perhaps we could meet?


----------



## D a v e W (Sep 22, 2010)

Nice club..... ever feel left out..... I remember that day the site went down.... only a handfully could figure out how it worked..... I dropped my private membership with ICC (have AHJ membership)....

I do not know why all the secrets, thought we were a family here as everyone bashed the ICC as hard as they could. Now it it seems like the loadest are getting greased. I remember those statements about NEVER returning to the ICC site. Why the flip flop??


----------



## V767 (Sep 22, 2010)

peach, I enjoyed the ominous "yet."

Also, on my screen, the line breaks at the ellipses, so I was like, "Yes, peach doesn't feel burned!" Then I kept reading and was like, "S***, she may come after my family now!"

Joking aside, thanks for the support peach and thanks to all of you for your patience last week.

V767


----------



## V767 (Sep 22, 2010)

D a v e W, sorry for the exclusion feeling, the intent was never to leave any one out of the discussion.

Regardless, if you have specific questions or concern, PM me and I will try to answer them to the best of my ability.

Thanks!

V767


----------



## V767 (Sep 22, 2010)

Double post. Sorry.

V767


----------



## Enginerd (Sep 22, 2010)

V767 Welcome.   I never said goodbye, and it was nice meeting you.

Others, I got confirmation from Mandy that she received my reimbursement form; had a lot of catching up to do; and planned to have things under control by the end of this week.


----------



## fatboy (Sep 22, 2010)

Dave, there are no big 'secrets" going on. Yes, there were a lot of us that bashed ICC, and then went to a meeting in Denver with them, yes, in fact, it apperared they wanted the most vocal posters as attendees. It was all very much out in the open on this site before the meeting about who was going, and what their intentions would be.

What we had not fully anticipated was ICC's very open, 'mia culpa", lets try and fix/make things better attitude that they brought to the table. And, we were all open about the results of the meeting, there are several lengthy threads with all the info in them.

Nobody is going to abandon this site by any means, but if ICC fixes up the site as was presented to us in Denver, the two forums certainly can co-exist and compliment each other.


----------



## pwood (Sep 22, 2010)

D a v e W said:
			
		

> Nice club..... ever feel left out..... I remember that day the site went down.... only a handfully could figure out how it worked..... I dropped my private membership with ICC (have AHJ membership)....I do not know why all the secrets, thought we were a family here as everyone bashed the ICC as hard as they could. Now it it seems like the loadest are getting greased. I remember those statements about NEVER returning to the ICC site. Why the flip flop??


dave,

 i hear where you are coming from! i feel that we are fortunate to have been represented by those that went to denver and voiced our concerns to the icc.  it  will be a win win deal for us to have this forum and the new and improved cash cow communities of interest at our disposal. i used to visit a forum called the

' building codes discussion group" which was a very useful forum until they started to charge some users and not others. screw em!, haven't been back and they are nothing like they used to be. hopefully icc can learn from this group that you don't bite the hand that feeds you! stay tuned in for further developements!


----------



## peach (Sep 22, 2010)

If there was unlimited funding for the meeting, there would have been many more attendees.  I think we all feel the pain in the pocketbook these days; I may head down to Charlotte for the hearings, but not the meeting or the roundtable.

Kyle, any Halloween costume stories you'd like to share?


----------



## jpranch (Sep 22, 2010)

DaveW, I don't club. I would wish that all could have attended. You can bet that all will be posted here. How best else to hold the cow accountable? I also dropped my private mambership last year. Secrets? Never known one to be kept. "loadest are getting greased". I don't think so. Unless thay can grease with at least high 7 digits to the left of the deciimal point so I will be comfortable in a white collar prison it ain't gonna happen. Even then it ain't gonna happen. We are family here.Dave, don't feel left out. Keep posting!  fatboy, very well put. Thanks. peach, Very well as well. Look all, a little perspective here. All that attended Denver did not know what to expect. All that attended hung their back sides over the top rail with the potential of getting hosed. All that attended incured expenses far beyond reinburstments. $5.50 a beer just ain't
	

		
			
		

		
	

View attachment 443

	

		
			
		

		
	
 right!!! Will I still post cow pictures and complain about what ever? You bet! Will I be able to do this on the cows site? At this point... we shall see?  Post Script: One of my favorites. Just couldn't resist. 
	

		
			
		

		
	

View attachment 444


View attachment 203


View attachment 204


View attachment 203


View attachment 204


/monthly_2010_08/572953b95f116_madcow..jpg.8ccd6c061f7e9adab76a3daa0851e7f0.jpg

/monthly_2010_08/REVENGE..jpg.dff1bca8d2f80624daa8a1956d24616e.jpg


----------



## John W Tichnor (Sep 23, 2010)

hey guys i also have not recieved any conformation from i c c .. wish i could make to charlet but too far for me . jb you have my contact if i can help. i also ask for thr contact list for denver and no conformation on that as yet. hey does anyone have any info about mass? my wife and i may be moving back east and could use a helpfull word or two thanks johnny


----------



## D a v e W (Sep 23, 2010)

My apologies as I have been extremely busy with my jurisdiction, EMO and I need to get caught up. With looming layoff, staff not being replaced, possible department being contracted out, well I think I am preaching to the choir here as everyone more than likely is experiencing the working being piled on as well.



I guess the first topic to read is the "Off Topic" area from now on, as I generally stay away from as my concerns lie with the building code aspects. 



Second of all I sincerely hope no one takes this personally. Business is business, irritation is irritation and stupid is as stupid does. I started out on the ICC board I believe in 2002/3 and I just feel that what went down last October, coupled with the ICC attitude, well let just say they have a long way to go in my opinion. You can polish a turd all you want; at the end of the day it's still a TURD.  





 V767 --  is there a way that a link can be provided so the rest of the family here can view your demo from Denver?



Fatboy --  I am sure some members do not post if what is said represents their opinion or knowledge as well, and if we did this would be just be wasting everyone time trying to read through it all. In other words 500 members saying the same thing in a post would bring everything to stand still. This includes bashing the cash cow! The ability for Jeff to start this site was greatly appreciated by all and everyone to migrate here as well. Yes this did hurt the ICC as JP point out, they are not talking with us except for that reason ALONE. The operation of the ICC never concerned themselves with the rank and file, only their bottom line financially. What does the ICC do for a jurisdiction on weekly, monthly basis? We ask maybe for one interpretation a year, if that. Speaking of yearly contact with the ICC, it is for membership renewal only. Look at the issues everyone points out with renewing certificates. Just 60 days ago phone numbers would not work as we were trying find books ordered months earlier. The list goes on and on.  It is obvious when you order books from the ICC and takes months (4-5) to get them because of back orders? Notice those displays at training weeks are a quarter of what they were? You once could pick up the books and look into them at the code weeks, not anymore, pretty much only show the basic IRC, IBC and few others. Everything else is an order item.



JP-- I remember giving you my contact information email, phone being collected last year, never ever received anything about anything.



Ok sorry for the rant, I guess you can see that my irritation runs deep with the ICC. I did not even get into my personal contact with them during those first days in October when the site went down. Oh I remember, "We are beta testing", what a joke!


----------



## V767 (Sep 23, 2010)

D a v e W, as of right now, we do not have a live link to provide users.

Once we do though, I will be sure to let all of you know.

And likewise, don't apologize for a rant, it is what message boards are for.

V767


----------



## V767 (Sep 23, 2010)

Hey everyone, if you attended the meeting in Denver, you should be receiving an email with the contact list this morning.

If you did not yet receive one, give it some time, it should be coming through. If by tomorrow you have not yet received one, PM me and I will get you the list.

Thanks everyone!

V767


----------



## Alias (Sep 23, 2010)

For those who went to Denver, Thanks!

I am looking forward and hope that things with ICC can be straightened out to the point that their new BB isn't a 'pay to play' and we can move on together.

Sue, in sunny chilly CA


----------



## fatboy (Sep 23, 2010)

It won't be a "pay to play" discussion forum.


----------



## Alias (Sep 23, 2010)

fatboy said:
			
		

> It won't be a "pay to play" discussion forum.


This is good news.  That was probably my biggest gripe about the change.

Sue, in sunny mild CA


----------



## peach (Sep 23, 2010)

It was everyone's biggest gripe, Sue..


----------



## jpranch (Sep 23, 2010)

The pay to play was #1 on the hit parade. If the cow breaks that promise then it's done and they have shot them selfs in both feet, head, and parts I would rather not talk about.

Based on the dicussion I really do not think that membership will be a requirement. Vegas Paul beat that dead horse to death!!! Paul, that was a compliment. There is more to be gained by an opened board in the way of membership, book sales, certifications, etc... Again thanks to Paul.


----------



## fatboy (Sep 24, 2010)

All this being said, I just want to disclose that one of the features of the new and improved website will still be a "member only" area, which will provide some enhanced features. I don't know if they even have a real feel for what it might look like.


----------



## peach (Sep 25, 2010)

I got the contact list the other day.  The members only area should be just like the members only area of AIA, NSPE, etc.  The code forum is supposed to be free for all... as it should be


----------



## fatboy (Sep 25, 2010)

I love the VP qoute, awesome............


----------



## jpranch (Sep 27, 2010)

fatboy, Quotes? Heard this one last week for the first time: "after being down in the gutter the sidewalk dosen't look so bad".


----------



## vegas paul (Sep 27, 2010)

Keep those quotes coming... we got the makings of a country song!


----------



## TJacobs (Sep 27, 2010)

_jpranch said: Vegas Paul beat that dead horse to death!!!_

I haven't witnessed a beating like that since the Rodney King video...


----------

